# bitte schnell ... dice kaufen Berlin



## zcei (7. Mai 2010)

Leute, ich hab nen Problem,

hab mich ausgesperrt, dadurch hat sich alles verzögert und mein Diceshop ist jetzt zu,

Kennt jemand noch einen in Berlin der jetzt noch/Samstags aufhat?


----------



## herethic (7. Mai 2010)

Trockeneis Berlin - Gelbe Seiten Branchenbuch


----------



## zcei (7. Mai 2010)

Das soll jetzt echt nicht herablassend klingen, aber ich bin intelektuell soweit fortgeschritten, dass ich das Forum nicht als Googleersatz missbrauche. Wir waren eher auf der Suche nach Erfahrungswerten, da von den gelben Seiten nichts für uns infrage kam. Übrigends hat sich das Problem erledigt, trotzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> ...Übrigends hat sich das Problem erledigt, trotzdem danke für die Hilfe



Closed


----------

